# St. Maur vs. YIS



## jahkamakura (May 5, 2014)

Hi,
We are looking at high schools in Yokohama. Both of us are American and our son is will be in grade 9. Does anyone have children that age at St. Maur or YIS? Could you let me know what you think about the two schools?
Thanks.


----------

